# PLC training



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

For anybody in New England that's interested here is an opportunity for some hands on PLC and HMI training. It's pretty basic and you do get some hardware and software.
View attachment 1096


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

That's a great deal, I think we pay @ $1200 for two days where we go.


----------



## Say WATT (Mar 22, 2009)

John,

Thanks for this info. The beginning of the year we were looking into widening our services to include building automation (lighting controls, HVAC, etc).

I am curious if this would be a place to start. Would this product suit the needs of these basic functions?

I have never had any formal PLC programming training but have had a half dozen opportunities to troubleshoot systems. 

Thanks for any help.

Bill


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Say WATT said:


> John,
> 
> Thanks for this info. The beginning of the year we were looking into widening our services to include building automation (lighting controls, HVAC, etc).
> 
> ...


Best thing for you to do is give them a call and tell them what you want to do. 
For someone just getting started in PLC programming the training is very good for the price and the programming experience is portable to other PLC brands.
IDEC has some very advanced block functions for analog in/out and thermocouple analog input which would be very applicable to building automation.


----------



## cookie (Apr 9, 2009)

If any of your companies are currently using a Systems Integrator for PLC work, you may want to ask them about providing training. I provide training for several of my customers, which usually takes place at their location. I like this approach, as it allows me to tailor the training in a way that fits the customer's actual needs.


----------



## PLCMentor.com (Apr 15, 2009)

You might find our new site useful if you are interested in PLC training. It's free and we have a lot of useful information in video format on AB, Red Lion, GE, etc... If you are interested in building automation, you may want to look into DDC's. They are much more common in building automation.

Russell


----------

